# Canada permanent resident visa - how long after medical ? Uk applicants



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone 

We are Skilled Workers (husband and wife and 9 year old child) with Skilled Worker CSQs going to Quebec. 

We are British citizens applying through the London office. 

In early August it will be exactly 12 months since we were told our appliction is complete (we received the email around 8 August 2012). 

We did our medicals in London on 21 May. 

Can anyone applying through the LONDON OFFICE tell me how long it took AFTER THE MEDICAL to receive the Federal Resident Visa please ? How many weeks or months? 

Many thanks for any responses.


----------



## chiefmissile (Apr 25, 2012)

Boutique said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We are Skilled Workers (husband and wife and 9 year old child) with Skilled Worker CSQs going to Quebec.
> 
> ...


That's the question with the million dollar answer, there is no way of knowing. Not even looking at other applicants timelines will give you any idea. its one of the biggest lotteries of all time.


----------

